# 'Coffee 2' - Halesowen shopping centre,w midlands



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, just had the most loveliest macchiato at coffee 2 this morning! (probably one of the most enjoyable drops of goodness that ive ever had!) Union beans in abundance and a nice relaxed (and non poncy) atmosphere. Just what i needed after the Neil Young gig last night! Well recommended folks!!!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I have also had a nice cappuccino from coffee 2.not sure it's top 50 though

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

